# Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro



## Fr33 (8. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 Unser Boot liegt nun daheim und wird über den Winter mal wieder etwas aufgehübscht und etwas modernisiert. Dabei würden wir das alte Echo (was m.M. max zum Tiefeanzeigen noch taugt---- Humminbird Wide Optic aus dem letzten Jahrhundert) durch was neues ersetzen. 

Ich muss ja zugeben, so was neueres mit Farbe, CHIRP usw. wäre was feines. Und wovon ich mir auch was verspreche ist das Streamen per Wi-Fi auf Tablet bzw. Phone. Wir sind meist zu 2 oder gar zu 3 auf dem Boot. Und da wäre es schon mal gut, wenn beide mal nen Blick aufs Echo werfen könnten. Die Raymarine Modelle in der Pro Version bieten schon einiges... wobei das 4er halt schon ein arg kleines Display hat... dafür mit rund 340€ aber nicht teuer ist. Kartenplotter usw. ist erstmal nicht sooo wichtig (da scheinen die anderen Hersteller schon etwas mehr zu bieten).

Hat jmd die o.g Modelle und welches davon würdet ihr als die "bessere" Wahl halten?

Was mich auch interessiert - kann man bei den "neuen" Echos den Geber ebenfalls bei 1lagigen GFK Booten IM Rumpf einkleben oder funzt dann z.b das CHIRP nicht mehr etc. Irgendwie hatte ich da beim Hersteller nix gefunden....

Achja... Einsatzgebiet ist der Rhein in eher ruhigen Ecken mit bis zu 8m Tiefe (Industriehafen). Meist wegen wir uns eher bei 1,8-3,5m Wassertiefe. Vertikalangeln machen wir weniger (würden wir aber mal öfters machen) ... Strukturen suchen, Fische orten und natürlich die Tiefe ablesen wäre nicht schlecht 

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## Lucius (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Hey Sascha,

Ich hab mir im Früjahr das Dragonfly Pro4 gekauft, hab nebenbei noch mein altes Humminbird 727 laufen.

Hab noch nen Halter von RAM für mein iPad montiert und finds eigentlich ziemlich geil.... :m

Du kannst dir die Anzeige deiner Wahl aufs iPad/Handy legen, was auch sinnvoll ist da , wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, das Display recht klein ist....

Die Downvision-Anzeige ist cool ,du siehst Strukturen recht deutlich.

Das Chirp-Echo ist auch gut, wobei Ich auch immer ganz froh bin mal auf´s S/W-Display vom 727  schauen zu können, denn da finde Ich die Auflösung der Sicheln besser - das Dragonfly sieht manchmal etwas "überzeichnet" aus.

Bei größeren Schwärmen wird das Dragonfly öfter mal undeutlich als das Humminbird, was aber vielleicht auch an den verschiedenen Frequenzen liegen kann, bin da eher Laie...

Was noch sehr cool ist, ist die Navionics-App!

Selbst im Free-Modus der App kannst du mit dem Dragonfly "on the Fly" Tiefenkarten auf dem Handy/Tablet schreiben,...und das feature find Ich ist der Hammer, gerade wenn du öfters mal neue Gewässer befährst!

Du kannst auch in der App den Screen splitten und in der App dir eine der beiden Ansichten des Dragonfly legen und die Kombis ist die eigentliche Kür für mich.

Du hast deine Bootsposition auf dem Tablet in der Tiefenkarte angezeigt, darunter auf dem Tablet die Structure Scan Ansicht und auf dem Dragonfly dann die Sonar/Chirp-Ansicht! Hammer!

Alles auf einem Blick und in der Kombi hast du im Grunde ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter und,  je nach dem , beim iPad ein 10" Display. 

Selbst wenn du dir noch ein iPad dazu kaufst bist du noch günstiger,...:m


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Hallo Lucius,


Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. ich sehe schon wir kommen der Sache schon näher.


Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist das Gerät schon sowas in der Art was du gesucht hast. ich höre aber aus, dass du wohl eher das 10" Tab nimmst, anstelle des Mini Displays oder? Würde aus deiner Sicht, dann das 5er Pro mehr Sinn machen, wenn - sagen wir mal einer aufs Echo schaut, und der 2 Mann per Tab oder Smartphone" auch was sehen will? Bei dir klang es so, als wäre aufgrund der Bildgröße der 4er Pro, dein Hauptdisplay das Tab.... 


Wir haben ein offenens Boot und keinen Steuerstand etc. Das Gerät würde an einer Art Klemmbrett an der Boardwand festgemacht werden und verbleibt nicht am Boot. Lediglich den Geber wollten wir wieder einkleben. 


Für welche Tiefen nimmst du das Echo denn? Denn wir haben unser Boot nur am Rhein liegen und mit 5PS sind wir eher in den Altwassern und an den Mündungen zum Hauptstrom unterwegs....


LG
Sascha


----------



## Lucius (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Also dadurch das Ich zumeist alleine auf dem Boot bin habe Ich mir die Anordnung so gemacht , das Ich alles ziemlich auf einen Blick habe...

Und natürlich ist das iPad als Display dann das Hauptdisplay für mich wegen der Größe....

Wie wichtig dir die Möglichkeit das mehrere vernünftig gucken können ist um den Mehrpreis zum 5er zu zahlen, muss du dann selbst einschätzen...., das Display des 4er ist für eine Ansicht ok, aber es ist zu klein für 2 Ansichten wenn du Structure Scan und Sonar gleichzeitig schauen willst......

Unterwegs bin Ich damit im mom. erstmal nur auf dem Langener Waldsee....und da geht´s maximal bis 15m runter und Ich fisch zumeist zw. 4-10 m....

Und das schöne ist die Halterung am Dragonfly, du kannst die Halterung fest am Boot verschrauben und musst immer nur das Echolot abschrauben,...


----------



## margnoa (9. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Moin,

also ich habe das 4er Pro und ja,das Display ist schon klein (reicht aber grundsätzlich auch mal aus). Nutze aber auch zusätzlich ein 7 Zoll Tablet mit entsprechender Halterung im Boot. Der Preisunterschied war, als ich mir im Frühjahr das Echo gekauft habe, mehr als 200 EUR zum 5er. Das wars mir nicht wert. Fahre bislang ganz gut mit der Kombi. Also einer am Tab einer am Display geht glaube ich auch mal.... Gruss Margnoa


----------



## marcus (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Hi,


Habe mir  das 4er gekauft.
Es ist umwerfend. Bildschirmauflösung hin oder her.
Klar höher ist immer besser, aber für meine Zwecke voll in Ordnung.
Soviel hätte ich nicht erwartet. Die Qualität einfach Top.


----------



## Lucius (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis beim 4Pro ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar - das in Kombi mit der Navionics-App und einem Tablet ist , wie gesagt , der Hammer!:m


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Guten Morgen,


erstmal danke an alle die sich hier beiteiligen 


@ Lucius


Ach was, Im Waldsee angelst du? Wohn quasi um die Ecke - aber aufgrund der Bootsproblematik bin ich da nicht Verein. 


@ All


Hmmm mich macht die Tatsache stutzig, dass anscheinend schon die Mehrheit das kleine 4er weitesgehend in Verbindung mit einem anderen Bildschirm verwendet. Klingt für mich halt erstmal so, dass der kleine Bildschirm für die Funktionen des Navis eig ungeeignet ist. Momentan liegt der Preisunterschied zum 5er bei rund 190€... das ist nicht wenig....


Schwierige Sache (zum Glück hab ich noch Zeit...)


----------



## Lucius (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> aber aufgrund der Bootsproblematik bin ich da nicht Verein.




Was für´ne Bootsproblematik denn!?


Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, was Ich in einem anderen Thread mal gepostet hatte,....

Damals hatte Ich nur das Boot eines Freundes zur Verfügung und das Echolot auf eine alte Ködertasche geschraubt in der Ich auch meine Bootsbatterie fest habe ( auch heute noch )

Vielleicht hilft dir das mal die Größe einzuschätzen #6


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=232695&d=1430742313


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Servus,


mit der "Bootsproblematik" meinte ich, dass man da dort keinen Liegeplatz bekommt. Es gibt ein Kontigent an Plätzen bzw. Booten und die werden quasi vererbt. ich kenne ja einige aus dem Verein 


Wir hatten mal angefragt da wir ja ein eigenes Boot haben etc. Aber keine Chance. Gibt ne Warteliste.... und als neue Mitglieder stellt man sich da gaaaanz  hinten an. Soll aber nicht Thema sein.


Wegen der Größe.... puhh ist schon grenzwertig. Ist kleiner als die meisten Smartphone Displays.


----------



## tomsen83 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Also mir wär das irgendwie zu doof, immer nen Tablet mitschleppen zu müssen. Dafür brauchste noch ne zweite Halterung und nen Case damits nich kaputt geht usw. 

Dann lieber die 200 mehr investieren und nen 5er kaufen. Bei geteiltem Bildschirm ist das zwar auch schon grenzwertig, aber definitv angenehmer als nen 4er.

Wie lange tut´s denn eigentlich der Akku von dem Zweitgerät??? Kommt man damit über nen ganzen Tag angeln hin?


----------



## Lucius (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Na ja, man kann allerdings 200 € investieren und hat dann einen popeligen 5" Bildschirm oder die 200€ in ein Tablet und Halter investieren und hat dann ein 7" oder 10" Display.....

Ich hab mir eine Gumdrop-Case für das Ipad gekauft, das ist immer drum...

Halter von RAM dafür noch besorgt - alles eig. easy und schnell montiert .

 Das iPad,meine beiden Echolote und die Bootsbatterie sind zusammen in einer Tasche, das ist eigentlich null Mehraufwand - und du kannst gechilled auf´m Boot noch Musik hören.....:g.


Meine Batterie speist mehrere 12V Steckdosen auf dem Boot, das heisst Akkudauer bei GoPro oder iPad jucken mich auch net ....:m

Hier mal ein Bild wie das auf meine Boot angeordnet ist...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=238918&d=1444756623


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald eine Echo Smartwatch mit einem drahtlosen Geber, dann haben wir die Tablet Diskussion auf einer neuen Spur.

Meine Meinung: 
1. Tablets sind für den Outdoor Betrieb ungeeignet. Zum einen ist das spiegelnde Display mit unzureichender Helligkeit ein No-Go,zum anderen fehlt der Feuchtigkeitsschutz und eine vernünftige Akkulaufzeit (100% Bildschirmhelligkeit).
Natürlich kann man alles mit technischen Mehraufwand kompensieren, aber wer will das schon. 

2. 4 Zoll ist etwas fürs Belly Boot für alle anderen Einsatzbereiche ist 5 Zoll das Minimum.

3. Die Detailzeichnung und- auflösung eines Echolotes hängt u.a. auch von der Geberqualität und der elektrischen Leistung des Senders ab. 4 Zoll Geräte sind i.d.R weniger leistungsfähig als die 5 Zoll Pedanten, darum auch der Preisunterschied, der sich nicht allein aus der Displaygröße begründet. 

4. Wenn es "nur" um den Anschaffungspreis geht, wäre für mich z.B. ein Humminbird Helix 5 (5 Zoll) mit seinem hochauflösenden Bildschirm (800x480) und 500 Watt Echolotleistung erste Wahl. Das Helix 5 liegt deutlich unter 300 Euro. Hier sieht man auch ohne Downscan Funktion mehr als ein 4 Zöller, mit welcher Schmalspurtechnik auch immer, anzeigen könnte.

und...
Die neuen Dragonflys(4 und 5) sind anscheinend sehr sparsam mit interner Hardware ausgestattet worden. Der Preis muss sich ja irgendwie rechnen können. Demzufolge ist die interne Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten dieser Klasse nach meinen Beobachtungen eher unterdurchschnittlich. Im Parallelbetrieb mit Konkurrenzprodukten macht sich das bemerkbar.


----------



## Lucius (10. November 2015)

*AW: Raymarine DragonFly 4 Pro // 5 Pro*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja bald eine Echo Smartwatch mit einem drahtlosen Geber, dann haben wir die Tablet Diskussion auf einer neuen Spur.
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> 1. Tablets sind für den Outdoor Betrieb ungeeignet. Zum einen ist das spiegelnde Display mit unzureichender Helligkeit ein No-Go,zum anderen fehlt der Feuchtigkeitsschutz und eine vernünftige Akkulaufzeit (100% Bildschirmhelligkeit).
> ...




Mi8t Sicherheit alles richtig, wobei Ich auch Probleme mit Speigelung bei meinen Echoloten habe und nicht allein auf dem Tablet...

Je nachdem wie dein Boot ausgestattet ist, ist wie Ich geschrieben habe, die Akkulaufzeit kein Thema - Ich denke die meisten etwas ausgebauten Boote haben eine 12V-Steckdose ....

Mit dem Gumdrop-Case ist weder Dreck,Staub noch Spritzwasser ein Problem und das Case ist auch noch Alltagstauglich....

Und auch zu der Qualität und der Hardware wird man dir wohl recht geben können - allerdings ist das dann am Ende eine Diskussion die man auch über Ruten und Rolln führen kann.
Stradic oder Stella...!?

Für die einen ist das wichtig, was du anführst und für andere eben die Eier legende Wollmilchsau , die dieses Gerät mit Sicherheit sein will....

Aber dennoch kann Ich nur ins Feld führen das für die rund 600 € die Ich mit Dragonfly,Tablet und Haltern dort an Board nutze einen für mich fantastische Funktionalität habe, die mir mehr als genügt....


----------

